# soon be in canada



## black ice (Jul 4, 2008)

hello everyone , it is not long now before we move to manitoba to start a new life. looking forward to the challenge. big day is the 1sep, cant wait .


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

Good luck with your move and congratulations on making it to the finishing line! I wish you all the very best in your new life in Canada.
Deeana




black ice said:


> hello everyone , it is not long now before we move to manitoba to start a new life. looking forward to the challenge. big day is the 1sep, cant wait .


----------

